# Top 20 Films



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

20. *Finding Nemo*
19. *Legend*
18. *The Crow: Salvation*
17. *House of 1000 Corpses*
16. *The Crow: City of Angels*
15. *Princess Blade*
14. *Brother Hood of the Wolf*
13. *Battle Royale*
12. *Lilo and Stitch*
11. *Spirited Away*
10. *Hell Raiser*
09. *The Crow*
08. *The Neverending Story*
07. *Hell Boy*
06. *Van Hellsing*
05. *X-Men 1/2*
04. *Harry Potter films*
03. *Labyrinth*
02. *Troy*
01. *Lord of the Rings: Trilogy*


----------

